# FS: Entire Fish Room Sale!!!



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Sadly I have to sell my entire fish room. Just got alot of unexpected bills I will have to start paying for so if you like anything I have please let me know..
Everything I have is 3-6 months old. Most of the equipts has been only used for several months and are still practicly new.
My number is 604-999-9106. Please text me for address and available timing.

210g tank + stand + glass lid $800
150g plexi tank + stand + canopy SOLD
75g tank + stand + glass lid SOLD
77g tank + stand + canopy $200
2 22g longs + stand + glass lid $150
20g long tank $30
22g (de-rimmed) + stand $80
16 Pieces Manzanita wood XXL $25/each
2 Rena XP4 with extra bio stars SOLD
1 Eheim Classic 250 $75
2 Bags of Fluval Startum Shrimp Substrate $40
1 Eheim Pro 2075 Filter SOLD
10lbs aluminum (brand new) co2 tank SOLD
1 50g blue rain barrels + lid $25

I have lots of powerheads + heaters too. Will post more when I clean things out a bit.


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Pm's have been sent.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Pm has been sent


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

just went over, and wow! lots of great stuff!!! and very nice prices!!


----------



## Wheelman76 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pm has been sent


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

PM has been sent


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everybody. Sorry for not replying on the PM's.
I've been busy and haven't got to them. Most of the PM are about my remaining tanks for sale so here they are.
Smaller equiptments such as heaters and powerheads i'll post in the next couple of days.
I'm free Sunday starting from afternoon. Please text me at 604-999-9106 for address, thanks.

This is the 150g tank, the water lines make it dirty ;cause I put water in there which evaporated over the course of 3 months.
It has also been buffed before I had water in it.


























The holes drilled on the side are for filter and power cords.

210g at the moment.










77g setup currently housing my flowerhorn in it.










2 22g long on stand..



















Again, my number is up top. Please call or text me to come by.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice tanks. I'll text you if I'm in Vancouver tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

what are the measurements of the 210 gallon tank. thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A standard 210g is 6' long x 29" tall x 2' wide.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well sorry to hear mike...hope you do come back to it once again when your bills are paid.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5qburn


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you 
I'll try to come back again.
Please take a look at the list on my first post for what's available. 
I'll keep it updated everytime I sell something.


----------



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

hi do u still have the flower horn fish and the 77g fish tank??Can i come by to take a look?? Can u pm me ur cell numbers thanks


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Bump I might need some wood


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep..Call or text me for viewing time and address thanks!
604-999-9106.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck mike!!!


----------



## Mamagem (Mar 17, 2012)

Sending pm


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

interested in picking up wood. When will you be available tomorrow?


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi, could you tell me the dimensions of your long tanks? Either the 20 gall or 22 gallon. Do the 2 22 gallon joined (do they have to be end to end?

Thanks,

Natalie


----------

